# Stihl Kombisytem questions



## Gaswamp (Jun 12, 2020)

For those that have this system please share your thoughts especially regarding the different engine sizes.  thanks


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 12, 2020)

I have one with weed whacker, blower, hedge trimmer, limb saw and an edger.

It has worked well so far, be sure to use stabilizer in the fuel.

Not sure of motor size, but it runs the edger very well.

The hedge trimmer is a bad dude, it will rip through some shrubbery.


----------



## triple play (Jun 12, 2020)

Mine is a km 90r. I just have the weed eater and edger. Works great for me. Can't speak to different engine sizes or other attachments. Love it for what i do.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 12, 2020)

It’s an excellent system far too pricey.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 13, 2020)

so most of you guys have the professional size engine rather than the honeowner?


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 13, 2020)

Get the professional motor.


----------



## paulito (Jun 13, 2020)

We have 6 or 7 of them at work. like the versatility of the unit. we mostly use the weedeater and straight hedge trimmer attachment. I believe most of ours are km94r. We have had a couple of the 100 level engines over the years and i can't tell a difference in power or longevity/durability.

issues I see with them as i have to fix them all the time. The drive shafts are the weak point. If you don't seat the attachment all the way in, the unit will still run but eventually round out the drive shaft of the attachment and you will have to replace. Easy replacement but also easy to prevent. Secondly the drive shaft to the motor can/will wear out the connection at the clutch due to poor seating. Through heavy use the seat and stuff loosen up which allow the drive shaft to walk its way out of the clutch seat which again rounds it out and renders the unit inoperable. You can fix it by putting a new clutch drum on the motor head which i do a good bit through the season. It is not fun to do though. Kind of a pain to get the split ring retainer off.

Long story short, they are great for the versatility and for homeowner type use they should hold up a long time. For more commercial type use, it works but be prepared for the maintenance described above.


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 13, 2020)

If you make a living with yard tools, buy individual units. 

For occasional/homeowner use, the Kombi system is great.

i had a Poulan trimmer and a Poulan pole saw, neither engine saw enough use to keep the ethanol from causing problems.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 13, 2020)

I use ethanol free fuel


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 13, 2020)

I have the km110r motor. Just got done using at the house and works very well. Runs weedeater, hedge trimmer, edger and pole saw no problem. Always use ethanol free fuel and HP ultra oil.


----------



## tad1 (Jun 18, 2020)

I’ve been running the largest, KM 130 I believe, for several years homeowner use.  I do make sure I drop the attachment in until it bottoms good and tighten it down good but I have not had any issues with it so far.  I also run ethanol free stabilized fuel.  I will say it’s somewhat of a heavy unit but I’m kind of a slight fella not used to lots of manual labor.  Notice the weight particularly when edging.  I’ve never once felt like I needed any more power out of it, no bogging down. I like the simplicity of only one powerhead, but if it goes down I’ve lost the use of three tools. I like the fact that the one unit is being run regularly whereas with the pole saw for instance, it might sit up for quite a while between uses which would likely necessitate either draining the fuel or other measures to keep it from gumming up.  I use the trimmer, edger, and the pole saw, which saw a good deal of use this past week. I agree that they’re pretty ridiculously expensive.  Buying just one attachment is about like buying a standalone unit.  My neighbor owns the smaller unit and it seems to be working just fine for him.
       JT


----------



## bubdog (Jul 7, 2020)

KM 90 with the weedeater, blower, tiller, and edger attachment.  Had it since 2011.  I change the spark plug, fuel filter, and air filter once a year.  I love mine.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 8, 2020)

right now thinking about going on and getting the km131


----------

